# Bienvenido al curso de alemán



## Sonia 35

Hallo,

Ich bin Spanisch und habe einen Zweifel. Was ist richtig?

Willkommen zum Deutschkurs!
Willkommen im Deutschkurs!
oder 
Willkommen auf dem Deutschkurs!

Ich will "Bienvenido al curso de alemán" sagen.

Vielen Dank!


Grüsse,
Sonia


----------



## englishrose1

Hola,

Creo que 'Willkommen im Deutschkurs' es mejor.

Espero que esto ayude!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Sonia, _und willkommen *im *Forum._ 

Como ya dijo englishrose1, lo mejor aquí es _im Deutschkurs_ - sobre todo si un alumno llega tarde, después del comienzo oficial del curso.
_
zum Deutschkurs_ es posible también, pero me suena un tanto exagerado, como si el curso de alemán fuera un simposio u otro evento similar y súper importante.

En otros contextos, sobre todo en el caso de eventos que tienen lugar una vez solamente (como un simposio), se tiende a decir _zum_.

En algunos casos, donde se usaría en todo caso la preposición _auf _para referirse al lugar, esa se usa - obviamente - también al dar la bienvenida: _Willkommen auf dem Gipfel (des Berges)_
______________________
PS: 





Sonia 35 said:


> Ich bin Spanier(in) und habe einen Zweifel eine Frage.


O: _Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was richtig ist_.

No se dice "tengo una _duda_" en alemán en este contexto. 
"duda" se usa mucho en castellano para expresar algo entre "pregunta" y "no estoy seguro/a de si...". 
Pero _Zweifel _en alemán suelen ser unas dudas bastente fundamentales -como cuando se cuestiona algo, duda de la veracidad, legitimación o el sentido fundamental de algo- y normalmente no pega en contextos así de normales y corrientes.


----------



## Frank78

Ich würde "Willkommen *zum* Deutschkurs"sagen.

@Sidjanga

Wieso korrigierst du "Ich bin Spanisch"?

Also "Ich bin Deutsch und Deutscher".


----------



## Sonia 35

¡Hola! 

Me refiero a dar la bienvenida a los alumnos de un curso de alemán que comienza. No me refiero a dar la bienvenida a alumnos que llegan tarde a clase.

Gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

Sonia 35 said:


> Me refiero a dar la bienvenida a los alumnos de un curso de alemán que comienza. No me refiero a dar la bienvenida a alumnos que llegan tarde a clase.


Sí, en este caso, _zum _parece un poco mejor.
________________
Frank: Wegen der Korrektur habe ich soeben einen neuen Thread aufgemacht.


----------

